# Here's How Much Uber Drivers Make, According To A New Uber Report



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

An analysis confirms you are all making well below min wages after expenses:
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineod...a-new-uber-rep?utm_term=.xq7lpXKMd#.ubnJow3D5








Average UberX driver is making $2.94 an hour!


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> An analysis confirms you are all making well below min wages after expenses:
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineod...a-new-uber-rep?utm_term=.xq7lpXKMd#.ubnJow3D5
> 
> 
> ...


Where does it say below minimum wage?

Average earnings of $19, average expenses of $4 per hour.

Even if cheaper markets, $12 per hour net of expenses is still not bad at all.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I stopped reading after the first sentence, "Uber releases a report on driver earnings". As if I'm really going to believe an Uber report.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Maksim said:


> Where does it say below minimum wage?
> 
> Average earnings of $19, average expenses of $4 per hour.
> 
> Even if cheaper markets, $12 per hour net of expenses is still not bad at all.


It doesn't say below min wage. I said that because I know what the min wage is. After expenses, driver make $2.94 an hour. It's says it right there in the chart. According my accountant I was negative per mile so saying any profit is a surprise to me.
If you add dead miles and down time you get negative earnings. It's not great at all especially when you consider the value loss of your vehicle. A survey conducted said more than 50% of Uber drivers couldn't afford a major repair.
http://observer.com/2016/01/uber-dr...s-slash-their-earnings-to-below-minimum-wage/


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

$2.94? How the hell did you get that number?
Nowhere in the chart does it say the driver makes $2.94.
In fact it says...
"However, it's possible to draw an illustrative hypothetical using Uber's estimations. For example, a part-time driver of a minivan in Chicago earning an average $15.48 an hour would, based on Uber's model, incur $4.02 an hour in expenses, for a net hourly earning of roughly $11.46 an hour. A full-time driver in Washington, DC, earning an average $18.21 an hour driving a four-wheel-drive SUV would have expenses of around $5.94 per hour, for net hourly earnings of $12.27.

In June, BuzzFeed News found that Uber drivers in late 2015 earned approximately $13.17 per hour after expenses in Denver, $10.75 per hour after expenses in Houston, and $8.77 in Detroit."

Secondly, it is not time driving, it is time spent with the app on. Read the actual report...
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1s08BdVqCgrZWZkV0ZfZnhGUGc/view

Then note this part...
"We also emphasize that the hours measure is an imperfect and probably overstated measure of hours worked, as drivers can have an app for another
ride-sharing platform on while their Uber app is on, and they can conduct personal tasks while the Uber app is turned on."
That is found on page 20.

As far as your comment... if you are losing money, why are you doing it? You are not, and your accountant is likely looking at it as both, after your actual expenses, and then looking at the per mile writeoff, which you cannot do. It is either one or the other.

Depreciation? Absolutely, Hence why you get part of the write down and you depreciate your car on your taxes.

If you are working in middle of the country, sure it is tougher... if you are in CA or in the North East.... you are still making good money net of expenses.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

And this was a really good summary and worth considering....
Third, although it is difficult to compare the after-tax net hourly earnings of Uber’s
driver-partners with that of taxi drivers, it appears that Uber driver-partners earn at least
as much as taxi drivers and chauffeurs, and in many cases more than taxi drivers and
chauffeurs. The prospect of higher compensation is likely part of the explanation for why
the number of Uber driver-partners has grown at an exponential rate (along with lower
entry barriers and flexibility). Another aspect of Uber that can influence the pay of
driver-partners vis-à-vis taxi drivers is that customers rate their driver-partner when they
take a trip with Uber, and driver-partners’ ratings are made available to potential
customers. This leads Uber’s driver-partners to develop reputations, and to have an
incentive to perform well to develop and maintain a good reputation. By contrast, taxi
drivers typically are anonymous and customers are not aware of their reputations.
Reputations matter in markets.26 Driver-partners are rewarded for having a good
reputation, which could lead Uber’s driver-partners to earn more than taxi drivers.
Furthermore, driver-partners who expect to do a good job and develop a strong reputation
are more likely to be attracted to Uber than to traditional taxi service.27


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Maksim said:


> $2.94? How the hell did you get that number?
> 
> Nowhere in the chart does it say the driver makes $2.94.
> 
> ...


It's stays it right there once again. $2.94 for an UberX driver working part time driving a small sedan. I made zero so I don't believe this chart. I had an expect (our family tax guy) do my 2014 taxes. I'm done explaining this chart to you. Take a picture and blow it up. And another thing, drivers around the world are complaining of earning below min wage. So there's that too.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's stays it right there once again. $2.94 for an UberX driver working part time driving a small sedan. I made zero so I don't believe this chart. I had an expect (our family tax guy) do my 2014 taxes. I'm done explaining this chart to you. Take a picture and blow it up. And another thing, drivers around the world are complaining of earning below min wage. So there's that too.


Uhh, I think you are looking at the wrong chart. The chart that references $2.94 is for EXPENSES per hour, not pay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> An analysis confirms you are all making well below min wages after expenses:
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineod...a-new-uber-rep?utm_term=.xq7lpXKMd#.ubnJow3D5
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Reading comprehension is obviously not a requirement to drive for Uber.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I stopped reading after the first sentence, "Uber releases a report on driver earnings". As if I'm really going to believe an Uber report.


Uber's goal is to make partnering with them attractive, the actual amount of expenses that partners incur isn't a number that they have to be concerned with as they don't bear those expenses.

Their idea to put the "gross" amount of fares on the 1099's-- even though 25% of it is automatically withheld and never paid- is part of their strategy.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber's goal is to make partnering with them attractive, the actual amount of expenses that partners incur isn't a number that they have to be concerned with as they don't bear those expenses.
> 
> Their idea to put the "gross" amount of fares on the 1099's-- even though 25% of it is automatically withheld and never paid- is part of their strategy.


Correct. The hourly earnings reported by Uber typically don't take any service fees or commission into consideration. So expect that Chicago driver earning $15.48/hour (-$1.80 in service fees at 1.5 trips/hour; -$3.42 for 25% commission; -$2.94 operating costs) = $7.32/hour.

Also, I'm sure the estimated operating costs in Uber's report do not include dead miles... so it's probably 2x the operating costs shown, leaving $4.38/hour.

_*Edit:
*** Ok, left post intact, but in further reading, Uber's paper claims that those hourly earnings are *NET* of Uber's fees. So my statements above are not accurate, but still fun to read. ****_


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Please remember these numbers are for October 2015 only. This was before the last round of rate cuts and included Halloween last year which was on a Saturday. That month also included 5 weekends, so these numbers are skewed in Uber's favor, but a still on the low end.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

crazy916 said:


> Please remember these numbers are for October 2015 only. This was before the last round of rate cuts and included Halloween last year which was on a Saturday. That month also included 5 weekends, so these numbers are skewed in Uber's favor, but a still on the low end.


Very good. I thought I was the only one that knew 4 times a years we have 5 weekends in a month. That can be a little deceiving from year to year. What we've been doing for the last 16 years is quarterly reports. This gives a more accurate statistic. Especially if your from an event/tourist area like mine. If Uber really wanted to get a lopsided number just come to Phoenix when we host the Nat'l Championship and the Super Bowl in a 4 week span. And I know that our 1st quarter this year will be lopsided as we host the Final Four at the end of March.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Very good. I thought I was the only one that knew 4 times a years we have 5 weekends in a month. That can be a little deceiving from year to year. What we've been doing for the last 16 years is quarterly reports. This gives a more accurate statistic. Especially if your from an event/tourist area like mine. If Uber really wanted to get a lopsided number just come to Phoenix when we host the Nat'l Championship and the Super Bowl in a 4 week span. And I know that our 1st quarter this year will be lopsided as we host the Final Four at the end of March.


I used to manage a pizza place and my monthly bonus was determined by comparing last years sales for the month. I always loved months that had 5 Fridays and Saturday, but hated when it happened the year before.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Highly flawed report in my opinion that neglected to mention other benefits drivers earn from Uber. 

Stars,badges,a penny or 2 off from Ubers gas card,etc.

Even more important,emails calling drivers "Awesome or Highly Valued Partners" and ones that simply state "We appreciate all that you do" Or the best and most touching one of all the ones that state " We love Our Partners"
No way to even begin putting a monetary value on these " It's the thought that counts" benefits.

Highly flawed report indeed.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hahaha, There is a big difference earned hourly wage and hourly expenses to operate the vehicle.

The chart in question is for hourly expenses, not how much the uber driver makes hourly.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I stopped reading after the first sentence, "Uber releases a report on driver earnings". As if I'm really going to believe an Uber report.


Rj Reynolds says smoking a pack a day can be good for you.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It doesn't say below min wage. I said that because I know what the min wage is. After expenses, driver make $2.94 an hour. It's says it right there in the chart. According my accountant I was negative per mile so saying any profit is a surprise to me.
> If you add dead miles and down time you get negative earnings. It's not great at all especially when you consider the value loss of your vehicle. A survey conducted said more than 50% of Uber drivers couldn't afford a major repair.
> http://observer.com/2016/01/uber-dr...s-slash-their-earnings-to-below-minimum-wage/


Who posts an article they didn't even read?

The income you pay taxes on after deductions is, IN NO WAY, the same as what you actually earned.


----------



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, here's the way I look at it. I'm putting in the vicinity of 50k miles a year on my car driving for Uber/Lyft. At the current federal deduction, that means the first $27000.00 I earned that year I don't have to pay taxes on. At 30% that's a tax savings of $8100.00. Now I figure, at 50k a year I'm going to get 4-5 years out of that vehicle. So let's say 4.5 years. That's over $36,000.00 in tax savings by driving for Uber/Lyft that I didn't have to give to Uncle Sam if I had been in a conventional job that I can now turn around and use to purchase a new vehicle to run my next 4-5 years. In the mean time, I'm putting the money I'm earning straight into my pocket every time I can show more in expenses than in income. At .54 cents a mile, I'm not finding it hard to do. That's using JUST the mileage deduction. Home office, sat. radio, cleaning supplies, a portion of the cell phone bill, etc, etc ALL TAX WRITE OFFS.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I work very hard to show negative on paper while putting positive in my pocket!


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah, the numbers were taken more than a year ago and the shady f**kers "forgot" to include increased expenses with increased driving. They included increased gross income due to increased driving but didn't include (and hence subtract) increased expenses.

This makes the whole study worthless at best and fraudulent at worst.

Alan Krueger should be ashamed and should resign from his Princeton post immediately.


----------

